# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang : Showa 40 cm - Sampai 3 Feb '09

## sugureta_koi

Jenis : Showa
KTP : Lokal
Sex : Female ????
Panjang: 40 cm
Starting Price : Rp. 300,000,-
Kelipatan Bid : Rp. 50,000,-
Biaya Kirim : Belum Termasuk 
Akhir Lelang : 3 Februari 2009 Jam 11 PM

Gambar diambil 4 hari yang lalu :

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

